# constipated mantis?



## robo mantis (Nov 5, 2005)

1 of my african mantis nymphs has been laying on the ground for the past few days and every once in a while he will look like he is trying to push somthing out of his abdomin and will not eat but will drink water if on his claws will he be fine?And if you move the container he will walk a few steps but the steps are shakey.


----------



## Jesse (Nov 6, 2005)

He may be extremely close to molting and fell off the lid right before doing so. Pick him up and put him back on the lid and see what happens.


----------

